# doncaster tica show pics



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

boy glad to be home that's a long old day! Heres pics for you all.

She didn't get a final but got 1st BIC and BID in all 6 rings,went to speak with judge after and she felt that possibly she was a bit young next to the other kittens.But gave her lots of praise for type and colour.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bless her :001_wub: Hope you had a lovely day and it wasn't too exhausting in this heat :thumbsup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

And carlys tango


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Bless her :001_wub: Hope you had a lovely day and it wasn't too exhausting in this heat :thumbsup:


it was pretty hot lyn very glad to be home.

Met jo pop and jordanrose,JO pops baby is adorable got a right head of hair on her :001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww she s so pretty, dont know what all the letters mean but just wanted to say well done


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> aww she s so pretty, dont know what all the letters mean but just wanted to say well done


 best in colour an best in division


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

time for a nap lol zzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

she is a beautiful colour

best in division- wow she s good at maths

sorry you probably realy tired and not feeling jokey ,thanks for the explanation

now whats division


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Great to meet you and Carly finally and to have a quick catch up with Jordan again. Finally managed to persuade my 3 year old son it was time to leave after the third attempt. His first time at a show and he loved it!

Early night for you and bump tonight


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

It was great to meet you all!! 

Jo Pop's Slaves in Training are delightful! :001_wub: As are Tottie and Tango- fab little show


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

WLBSH......Your girl is beautiful :001_wub:

She should have won first prize in everything!!!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

we passed by that same cat show, on the way to the yorkshire wildlife zoo. We would have popped in if we had time but we had to get back. I imagine you have to have a pretty chillaxed cat to do those shows with all the judging and the waiting round.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Didn't she do well .... Look at her fluff bum :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Great to meet you and Carly finally and to have a quick catch up with Jordan again. Finally managed to persuade my 3 year old son it was time to leave after the third attempt. His first time at a show and he loved it!
> 
> Early night for you and bump tonight


Haha bless him,could have pinched the baby..oh my!Was great to meet you would have talked more but was feeling really crappy tbh but we got through it 



JordanRose said:


> It was great to meet you all!!
> 
> Jo Pop's Slaves in Training are delightful! :001_wub: As are Tottie and Tango- fab little show


Jordan was lovely to talk with you,had some good laughs that carly is a nutter isn't she..getting inside the kittening pen on show lolol get that pic put up hehe.

l. 


Wiz201 said:


> we passed by that same cat show, on the way to the yorkshire wildlife zoo. We would have popped in if we had time but we had to get back. I imagine you have to have a pretty chillaxed cat to do those shows with all the judging and the waiting round.


you should have popped in some gorgeous cats



Cosmills said:


> Didn't she do well .... Look at her fluff bum :001_wub::001_wub:


Are you looking forward to going tomoz rach you will enjoy it and its going to give you the idea how it all works it all clicked for me near the end lol.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes am exciting , I love anything like that tho ... Long day but am sure it will be worth it .... It's a shame am not taking saff, but to be honest she is being a little madam ..  needs to learn some manners lol


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely photos, she looks nice and relaxed


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Lovely photos, she looks nice and relaxed


Yeah SC's she wasn't fazed one bit at every pen change she just flopped and chilled out.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, kitten pens need to be tested! And if they can stand up to my fat bum squidging into them, then they can withstand a litter of mental kittens! 

Was lovely to meet you yesterday, and thanks for all the help! I'm in love with Tottie, but think you should change her name to pyrana, little mynx! Love how cheeky she is. I'm going to drag you out again soon, as you need to keep her showing!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lovely photos - looks like a great day


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Hey, kitten pens need to be tested! And if they can stand up to my fat bum squidging into them, then they can withstand a litter of mental kittens!
> 
> Was lovely to meet you yesterday, and thanks for all the help! I'm in love with Tottie, but think you should change her name to pyrana, little mynx! Love how cheeky she is. I'm going to drag you out again soon, as you need to keep her showing!


Hi carly you know what a sport you are..really made me giggle,i warmed to you very quickly..i wont mention how I forgot you and left you in the ring to fend for yourself..sorry lol.

I had a ball and yes would love to do it again.

I hope you had a good day today and got what you wanted ,hope you managed today also.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Lovely photos - looks like a great day


thanx hun it was fun all in all,carly showed me the ropes,explains things really well shes a really inspiring person truly.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

She obviously met a different Carly. Either that or doesn't know me well at all! The only thing I inspire is a diet!

Hah, it's all right... I've already mentioned how you forgot me! Told ya I'd never let you forget that one! Can you get a weekend away from the kids next month? Thinking Brig possibly, but not sure yet.

He championed today! you should have been there! I blubbed like a baby who'd just had its lollypop stolen!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> She obviously met a different Carly. Either that or doesn't know me well at all! The only thing I inspire is a diet!
> 
> Hah, it's all right... I've already mentioned how you forgot me! Told ya I'd never let you forget that one! Can you get a weekend away from the kids next month? Thinking Brig possibly, but not sure yet.
> 
> He championed today! you should have been there! I blubbed like a baby who'd just had its lollypop stolen!


Did he carly wow so glad for you especially as you travelled so far was it different judges?

Very much doubt I would spend a weekend away from kiddies hun,that show yesterday is the longest iv ever been away from them.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Same judges, but lots of different cats in the show today. Think Tottie might have done it too if she was there.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Same judges, but lots of different cats in the show today. Think Tottie might have done it too if she was there.


OOh don't say that I could kick my self,was there more there or less? You must be knackerd.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Roughly the same, but so, so many different ones that the finals were totally different! It really is worth booking the both days if you're able.


----------

